# Photo Ideas



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

This came from the Photo Album discussion thread... (Thanks for the idea Elbereth!)

How about MacAddict (I just chose you cuz you can do anything with those macs of yours) takes a bunch of photo's from the photo album and makes a TTF collage! IT COULD BE SWEET! Mabey we could set aside a seperate thread for all the pics that we'd want go in it er somethin...

Just a preliminary idea... I'm sure it needs alot of ... work (for lack of a better term) done to it... Molding into a final idea I guess.... if it can ever get done. Just a suggestion now!


----------



## MacAddict (Jul 5, 2003)

> Mabey we could set aside a seperate thread for all the pics that we'd want go in it



I think that would be the best way to go, since some people only have 1 or 2 pics and others have a lot more (*cough*Wonko*cough* ) . But I'd be happy to do it , this idea gets my vote.


~MacAddict


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 5, 2003)

Glad to be an inspiration BlackCaptain!  

I think your idea is great! 

To expand on your idea. Perhaps we can use this collage in the first edition of the TTF Herald...and post a different collage with each issue. I think it would really be a great addition to the newsletter don't you think?


----------



## Beleg (Jul 5, 2003)

Wicked Idea! 

You'll have to consult FOAT or Tookish for the Herald part though.


----------



## Niniel (Jul 5, 2003)

This is not really connected with the collage idea (which is great) but I thought nmaybe it's a good idea to put all the photos of people in their own profile, so that if you want to know what someone looks like you can just click on their profile instead of having to check the whole photo album thread.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmm... is that possible Beorn? I like that idea


----------



## BranMuffin (Jul 8, 2003)

It would be great to have that in their profile as an option. But then you have the same problem as the gender indicator in a profile. People looking/stalking certain people. 

A collage sounds cool too. Get on it MacAddict, if you to want of course.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOH fun. . 

but knowing me I'd spend my entire time staring at myself and wondering if I could've given a better picture or somethign like that.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 12, 2003)

vB3 allows 'member pictures' in the profile. Also, it would probably be easier if you all e-mailed the pics, so that he (Mac....or whoever does it) wouldn't need to go on TTF and download each and everyone...if you e-mail them, his computer will download 'em for him....


----------

